

You Will All Work for Google - yarapavan
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2009/09/you-will-all-work-for-google.html

======
ErrantX
_forced to perform a task for someone else even if that task is admirable_

Whilst this point is made very frequently there is a MUCH more important use
for it. If words unable to be read by OCR are figured out by crowd sourcing
then _those_ can later be used as a test image - right?

So it's not just benefiting something unknown; it's benefitting us as
reCaptcha users :)

------
fossuser
This article, if you can call it that, is really pointless. Filling out a
captcha isn't working for google or any other website that requires it. If the
five seconds it takes to complete the form are too frustrating for you then
don't utilize the otherwise free services being provided. Captcha's prevent
spam and are therefore better for everyone.

